# ATO: It's worth your time: switch your BAS to online



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office’s small business newsroom:









It's worth your time: switch your BAS to online


Lodging your business activity statement (BAS) online is quick, easy and secure.




www.ato.gov.au






*It's worth your time: switch your BAS to online*










*12 October 2021*

Still lodging your business activity statement (BAS) on paper? Save time and switch to online.

Join millions of other businesses that lodge online and enjoy the benefits.

Lodging online is quick, easy and secure. You:

can view your account and lodge when convenient
may receive an extra two weeks to lodge and pay
can review and check your BAS before lodging to help you correct errors
may receive quicker refunds.
Plus, when you lodge online and provide your email address, we'll send you a lodgment reminder 3 weeks before your due date.

Options to lodge online include:

Online services for individuals and sole traders (accessed through myGov) – allows you to manage your tax and super in one place.
Online services for business – a secure ATO website to manage your business tax affairs.
SBR-enabled software – allows secure lodgment from financial, accounting or payroll software, often integrated with tailored business software.
Remember your BAS can also be lodged through a registered tax or BAS agent.

*Next step*

How to lodge your BAS
*See also*

Two-week lodgment concession
How to pay your BAS
If you can't lodge and pay on time
Update your details


----------

